# The Herald Sun day trader



## hedge30 (3 August 2009)

Has anyone done one of Darryl Morleys courses? he is the guy in the Herals sun every wed,  Im thinking of doing one of his courses any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## explod (3 August 2009)

hedge30 said:


> Has anyone done one of Darryl Morleys courses? he is the guy in the Herals sun every wed,  Im thinking of doing one of his courses any feedback would be greatly appreciated!




Yes did one with him three years ago.  Very worth the money in my view.  Follow his column which keeps me up to date on his aproach.   

His method of entry into a trade, (a breakout principle very good).  Money management  and trade exit criteria all excellent.  Uses Metastock analysis each night to find trades.   Makes all decisions at night so that he can repair and sail his boat through the day.

Worked for a broking firm as a trader for more than 40 years.


----------

